# rules for Royce Yoshida



## JDenz (Dec 21, 2003)

3 x 10 minute rounds 

- No Judges decision if both fighters are still figthing at the end of the 3 rounds it will be a draw 

- Pride rules for strikes, regular MMA fight 

- If a fighter is KO clean, ie., completely out on the ring, the referee can stop the fight 

- If a fighter is knocked down on the mat due to a strike but still conscious, a 10 count will start and the fighter must get up by the end of the count or the fight is over 

- The referee cannot interfere in the event of a submission attempt ie., choke, arm-lock etc.


----------



## chaosomega (Dec 21, 2003)

Good to know!

But why the 10 count?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 21, 2003)

Arm Locks?

What about Wrist or finger?


----------



## JDenz (Dec 21, 2003)

lol it is just a point that the ref cannot break up any submission without a tap


----------



## ace (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Arm Locks?
> 
> What about Wrist or finger? *




The Wrist is alway's leagal 
but fingers & toes are not 

My Question is will they both were the Gi????


----------



## JDenz (Dec 23, 2003)

Ya I see a draw coming up pretty even on the ground with no points I think it is a draw coming up.


----------



## MJS (Dec 23, 2003)

I didnt think that there were any small joint manipulations in NHB fights?  Did they change that rule?  Or is it something special for this fight?

Mike


----------



## kenpo12 (Dec 23, 2003)

I think small joint only refers to fingers and toes.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MJS _
> *I didnt think that there were any small joint manipulations in NHB fights?  Did they change that rule?  Or is it something special for this fight?
> 
> Mike *



That was my point. No Holds Barred, implies that there are no limitations. Now a reasonable person might believe that fish hooks and eye techniques would be out. Yet, I know that some was allowed in the first UFC's and many of the 'Main' fighters could not fight since they had broken fingers, etc, ..., .

So, this was my question, to see if they brought back the joint locks or Small Joint locks.


----------



## ace (Dec 25, 2003)

These Day's most pre fer to call it Mixed Martial Arts.
No Holds Bared  was never rely a good Name.

Beacuse This is a sport & all Sports have rules.
how ever in Brasil They do have a pure Vale Tudo
That allows everything except Eye gouges & Bighting.

Which May be good for The Streets but is not good for the sport.
How ever in the Street if U do Bight & break the skin
U may get more than  a Reaction


----------



## JDenz (Dec 26, 2003)

I can't remember any main fighter sitting out because they broke a finger?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *I can't remember any main fighter sitting out because they broke a finger? *



Hmmmm, I think it was UFS Three, with Shamrock or was it two of four? Not sure, yet it was SHamrock who complained about joints and fingers and was not in the taped or pay perview because of this type of injury. It was mentioned at the time that many of the top people were not interested in fighting to have someone get lucky and break a finger , and not allow them to continue as bet they could. 

Oh well, it has been years, since I saw it, so I could be wrong, yet I remember it


----------



## JDenz (Dec 26, 2003)

Sham broke his hand before two, Hurt his knee in three.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Sham broke his hand before two, Hurt his knee in three. *



I think the discussion I saw or heard was for Three about the previous ones.

Later they just set up the special event for Sham and Gracie to fight it out.

Now SHam could most likely take me to the floor and knock me out or what have you, yet I took this as childish complaining about the UFC and the rules. Many of the original rules were not an not allowed, they were fines. Which meant if you thought you could afford it you could use it. Oh well sorry for the confusion.


----------



## ace (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I think the discussion I saw or heard was for Three about the previous ones.
> 
> Later they just set up the special event for Sham and Gracie to fight it out.
> ...



Allowed no close fist Yet Elbows the the Front Grill
were ok, it was a judge ruling.

Ken also Broke his Hand in The Ultimate Ultimate 96
While trashing Brian Jhonstan. He was force to with Draw
By the Doc's.
He Mist UFC 2 from a Broken Hand & Wrist.
He Bowed out of UFC 3 But fought 2 Fights
With a Blown out knee.

While i've never heard of a Fighter quiting
do to a Broken Finger I know That Kimo won a Fight
When his opponte recived a Broke Toe.

While Small joint locks are good for the Streets
it would be pretty hard to get on a Pro Fighter
Who is traing to Ko or Submit his Opponent.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 28, 2003)

rues fought all his matches with a broken finger in ufc 7


----------



## JDenz (Dec 30, 2003)

Late breaking news from Japan. In about 2 hours there will be a rules meeting and word is that Hidehiko Yoshida is now demanding 2 x 10 minute rounds instead of 3 x 10 minute rounds. Royce's camp commented: 'It is funny isn't it, at first they offered us unlimited rounds and we accepted it, supposedly it was accepted by Yoshida. Then it was going to be 3 x 10 minutes and we agreed. Yoshida even commented that Royce is the one crying about the rules but now he is the one, just two days before the fight, requesting a shorter match! We have always asked for less interference and more fighting! More rounds = more fighting!' 

More to come on this late breaking development as we get news directly from Japan! 

PS See previous post and clarification directly from Royce's manager Mike Kogan!


----------



## JDenz (Dec 30, 2003)

Back >> 

Kid Peligro Jiu-Jitsu News . . . Royce Manager Retracts 
Submitted by: Kid Peligro / ADCC JJ Editor
Posted On 12/29/2003

It was previously reported in this column that Yoshida's camp had requested rule changes in regards to time limits of the match. That information came to us directly from Japan; however it was an apparent misunderstanding as to the source of the rule change dispute. 

Royce Gracie's manager Mike Kogan issued the following retraction: 

'This is true, my mistake and apologies to Yoshida and all his fans, the rule is coming from Fuji TV not Yoshida and his camp. We are working it out right now. Originaly the rule changes was explained to us as having come from Yoshida, now its apparent that the rule change has something to do with TV stuff and came from Fuji TV. Yoshida's camp agreed to it, we are still working it out. ' 

Kid Peligro apologizes as well to Yoshida, his camp and fans! The news about the rule change was correct but our source in Japan stated incorrectly, that the rule change request had come from Yoshida and his camp instead of Fuji TV.


----------

